# engine rpm drop on idle. Idle air control?



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

so check engine light says IAC.(idle air control).
and my engine dies when idle. rpm drop, the engine fights, fights and then the engine
may stop. but car drives well.
what could cause this problem. is there any way to clean IAC or the whole 
air intake system without taking everything out.
thanks.
could dirty catalytic conver cause this? probably not but I also have
catalytic converter light on.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

MickeyKnox said:


> so check engine light says IAC.(idle air control).
> and my engine dies when idle. rpm drop, the engine fights, fights and then the engine
> may stop. but car drives well.
> what could cause this problem. is there any way to clean IAC or the whole
> ...



What the code number?

I would start simple. Clean out the throttle body, using an old tooth brush and air intake cleaner. Hold open the throttle plate spray inside and scrub it out wait a ferw minutes and due it again. Next check the EGR valve to see if its stuck in position, if so replace it. , you can remove it and clean out the bottom side, just make sure you get a new gasket first. All so check and replace any of the vaccum hoses in that area.

Lastly, if this doesn't work then I would remove the IAC housing and clean that out and replace the IAC valve if necessary. The reason I do this last is because its a nightmare to get at the 4 bolts that mount the housing. Usually carbon build up on these components is one of the contributing factors for a shitty running car.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I cleaned MAF sensor with throttle cleaner from autozone.
the car rans fine now. but I still want to clean air intake system, like you suggested.
So I assume that this needs to be done with engine running.
I disconnect the wide hose(which brings air into air intake system) from engine.
by the way will the engine run like this?
spray inside the air intake system in 5 seconds intervals.
and reconect.
how much do I need to spray. is there an excess? one bottle?
what is better to use carb cleaner or throtle cleaner.
tried to look online but all I get is all kinds of junk not relating to 
cleaning air intake system
the code is 2 long flashes 5 short flashes. 
thanks.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

so I cleaned throttle body and MAF sensor with engine OFF.
found a lick in a hose.
now the car runs like a huricane. thanks a lot.:fluffy: 

I have another problem on this thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-199...-tdc-distributor-replacement.html#post1124799
I was hoping you could help.


----------

